# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  El consumo eléctrico de las grandes empresas aumenta un 1,5% en junio

## Jonasino

Y no será por las olas de calor




> 22.07.2015
> El consumo eléctrico de las grandes empresas aumenta un 1,5% en junio
> 
> El consumo eléctrico de las grandes y medianas empresas en junio ha aumentado un 1,5% con respecto al mismo mes del año anterior, según los datos del Índice Red Eléctrica (IRE). Desglosado por sectores, el consumo industrial ha crecido un 2,1% y el de los servicios ha descendido un 2,2%. En el cálculo de estos datos se han tenido en cuenta los efectos de la composición del calendario y la evolución de las temperaturas.
> 
> Según el IRE, en los últimos doce meses, el consumo eléctrico de estas empresas, corregidos los efectos de la laboralidad y las temperaturas, ha aumentado un 2,2% respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior. Por sectores, el consumo de la industria ha ascendido un 3,6% y el de los servicios ha descendido un 1,6%.
> 
> Comparado con junio del 2014, de las cinco actividades con mayor consumo eléctrico, la demanda de la metalurgia creció un 2,5%, la industria química descendió un 1,9%, la fabricación de otros productos  minerales no metálicos aumentó un 6,6%, la industria de la alimentación un 0,8% y la del papel descendió un 17,2%.
> 
> ...


Fuente REE

----------

Varanya (29-jul-2015)

----------

